
Researchers Develop Neural Prosthesis That Improves Memory in Rats - evo_9
http://singularityhub.com/2011/06/22/researchers-develop-neural-prosthesis-that-improves-memory-in-rats/
======
charlieflowers
Fascinating. We've been trying to read from brains, and lo, we might figure
out how to make them writable.

